# No sound output from new rig.



## Soulgravy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

I've recently built up a new rig but cant get any sound coming through the speakers (which are also new).
Ive installed the Motherboard drivers, tried putting the jack in each port but still nothing.
I am getting feedback/noise when I try the jack in each port which leads me to believe it is possibly a Motherboard issue.


Has anyone got any ideas?


The MB in this: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 4, 2012)

First, great board.
Second, Open the case and make sure the front audio for your case is connected to the HD and not the '97. I have seen issues where this would prevent the back panel, which is HD from outputting a signal because it was set to non HD mode.
Third, get your user manual and make sure the audio 3.5 jacks are plugged into the right back panel ports.
Fourth, get into the BIOS and double check to ensure the on-board audio is enabled.
Finally, turn on windows and make sure the audio control panel has your speakers/back panel as the default output, volume at 100%, etc.

If you still don't have audio, then something else is wrong and you should try reinstalling the drivers. Not the ones that came with the board, but the most up to date ones from ASUS's site.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

By the way Soulgravy, the green jack on the rear is the front l/r out, that is the one your spaekers should be plugged into.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2012)

For some reason I think there may be an ATI/AMD graphics card in this build?

I'm going to venture to say that AMD drivers are set as default and not the audio from the board.


----------



## Soulgravy (Feb 4, 2012)

First off, thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.

@TheLaughingMan - Ive tried all those things now, and it hasnt helped unfortunately. Although in the BIOS I cant see much about setting up the audio apart an area that has Realtek enabled. Im certain they are set to default too.

@Tigger - Thanks, Ive just double checked and made sure its in the green socket.

@SneekyPeet - My GC is a Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6570 Ultimate Edition. How would I go about checking this?



Cheers
S


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2012)

Right click on the speaker in the notification area, select playback devices, make sure you realtek/speakers (or whatever it is) is set default, and not the ATI  HDMI output.


----------



## Soulgravy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, I dont what Ive done, apart from enable something in the BIOS, but...they're working now. 

Thanks everyone! 

Much appreciated

S


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 4, 2012)

I said it first, so I am taking credit for this. Suck it Sneeky.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 4, 2012)

lulz


----------

